# Galyans / Dick's Sporting Goods



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I've been promising to keep everyone up to date on any information in relation to DSG's takeover of Galyans. Here are the latest update links that have been provided to me by DSG.

http://www.corporate-ir.net/ireye/ir_site.zhtml?ticker=dks&script=410&layout=7&item_id=598768


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the update JBJ, it will be interesting to see how things change or stay the same. Hopefully everything works out you guys and the customers. Will there be a name change at the galyans stores or the dicks stores i wonder. I think Dicks could diffinitly learn something from the galyans stores and apply it to the existing dicks stores would be the smart thing to do not the opposite.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Everything points towards the name "Galyans" not being carried over. From what has been showing up in print, DSG wants to adopt "things" that made Galyans popular with the customers. So far there hasn't been much coming down the internal information highway. I believe DSG is going to proceed with much caution and think out every move/change before it is implemented.

I was a Galyans customer for years before I started working there. I'm just like everyone else in that I am hoping they don't change what was working so well. One great thing I can see about this is that the buying power of that many stores could bring down some of the prices.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

Do you think that the selection will be better as well? It seems like everytime i come in they dont have what i want. Came in month or so ago to get a canoe, 2 st croix ultralights and ultralight reels. Didnt have anything i needed. No canoe, rods, or decent reels. I really dont like going to Gander, but seems like i got to  Not sure if you have access to this info or not. Just thought id let you know my thinking on the sittuation!


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

The "word" we are getting at this point is that we will see a better resupply program put in place. The things that were selling well for Galyans will be staying and the slow movers will go away. There will be things added to our current line-up that we do not carry but DSG does such as Pflueger reels etc. Also, from what I am hearing, they are slow in picking up new products. We will see.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

if they can't compete gander mtn. they will still be in trouble. dicks didn't even have erie dearies on late july.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Something to keep in mind about large retail companies is that if it doesn't sell a certain amount, it won't be stocked in the store. Some of my personal favorites aren't on the pegs at my store at this time either. The best bet is to take the extra couple of minutes at the store and fill out one of those questionnaires sitting by the front doors. The more folks that request an item that is not in the store, the more likely you are to see it there in the future. Also talk with department managers, sales managers and store managers when you can. The more seeds you plant the better.

I make note of all comments and pass them up the line. At times I even get to submit proposals with my recommendations. NOW IS THE TIME!!! DSG is in the process of deciding what products will be in their new (old Galyans) stores. If you really want to see certain items available to you, take the time to make your point. All retail stores know that to succeed they must listen to the customers.

A point to make here is that you will need to be as specific as you can. I have "erie dearies" on the pegs in my store but I might not have the color you are wanting right now. Another fascet to retail is that you need to have a good re-supply plan in action. One big thing you will see with DSG taking over the Galyans stores is that we won't be out of things near as often. So the point is to specify colors, weights and specific brands.

Always check with an associate to make sure they don't either have it somewhere else in the department or that it is on order. At my store if we carry it and it's on order, I can give you a timeframe in which it is supposed to come in.

As much as you want to be able to pick up all of your supplies at one location...I also want that store to be the one I work at. You can bank on the fact that I take all steps open to me when it comes to satisfying my customers. I would also lay odds that there is a lead person at those other stores that has the same viewpoint. Find out who it is and work WITH them. The more constructive input they get the better they can do the job.

One more point. Do the associates a favor when you find that they are helpful and courteous. Mention them on one of those questionnaires also when you make product requests. It is an extreme boost to that individual when someone takes the time to pat them on the back. Thanks.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I found out the other day that the current display of Case Knives has gone inactive. Keep your eyes open because they are sure to be getting clearance priced. Right now, the only ones I have on hand that are on clearance are the collector tins such as the Coke one and the Ford Trucks.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Why is a alyams being built @ the fairfield mall in beavercreek when a DSG is righ across the street? Im confused.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> Why is a alyams being built @ the fairfield mall in beavercreek when a DSG is righ across the street? Im confused.


There are two possible reasons. First, is the Galyans going to be a 2-story store and the DSG a 1-story? The other reason might be that the contracts were already signed to build the structure and it couldn't be backed out of.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

yes, the Galyans is two story, it looks like its going to be nice, but it just doesnt seem to make sense. the DSG just had a major , I mean major reconstuction last year.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

There is a lot of that. DSG just opened 4 new stores in Indy earlier this year that are very close to the 4 Galyans stores there. We do not know which ones they will end up closing as yet.
Like I said, it could be that they just couldn't get out of the building contract. I would lean towards the 2-story store being the one that will remain open. DSG built 5 stores that looked just like Galyans and I believe the trend will continue.


----------



## irishfisherman (Jul 20, 2004)

I hear ya JBJ, i can vouch for that regarding giving the sales asscociate a "pat on the back" if they've been helpful, if you do... they're more likely to go out of their way again for ya (and for others)...


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

So what will the consumer notice from this merger?


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I popped into the Galyan's here in Fairfax, VA this evening and a question came to mind...will the current Dick's "Score Card" program be instituted to the Galyan's stores, and if so, when? It's a nice program that can earn a person some gift cards. 

For some reason I have never signed up for the Galyan's program (should have long time ago, not sure what it does), but would guess and hope that this would be done once the two are one?


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Galyans has the "REWARDS" program. Along with earning you gift cards to use on your next purchase, you also get free access to the climbing wall. (It's $2 a climb otherwise.) Customers on the program will automatically slide over to the DSG program at some point, is what I have been told.

At this time the Galyans stores are still operating as if a separate entity but DSG and Galyans are one company. There won't be many if any noticeable changes until January.


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

> One great thing I can see about this is that the buying power of that many stores could bring down some of the prices.


I hope so!
It seems like Dicks never had what I was looking for and it is all cheap stuff and Galyans has more quality stuff though it is _way_ overpriced...

Winner


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I just can't see how anyone can say "way overpriced" when Galyans has the 110% price guarantee. In the 14 months that I have been working there, I have enacted the use of the guarantee maybe a couple dozen times. Most of those were 9mm ammo that Vances had a special on.

Right now there are extra percentage discounts on already clearance priced items. There were a mess of other markdowns this week. If you haven't been in for a while, it may benefit you to browse through soon.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

That 110% guarantee is like a rebate...most companies hope that you'll either forget that it exists, or be too lazy to use it.

Most fisherman that I've talked with agree that Galyans is on the pricier side of the market. When you guys do run deals, they are usually SWEET (I remember in the spring a buy 3 cranks get the 4th free, which ROCKED). However, comparing non sale prices, Galyans usually compares higher from what I've seen.

I guess if the prices were low to begin with, there wouldn't be the need for a 110% guarantee.

While we're on the subject, does Galyans have any aspirations to do internet/mail order ever? The Galyans website is pretty useless (so is Gander's for that matter) for fisherman, compared to BPS/Cabelas.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I used to think that Galyans was to high priced but I have benefited from the 110% price guarantee. Also other than a Bass Pro or Cabelas they probably have the most complete collection of gear you could ask for. I guess it is worth a little more to have the convienence of it all in one place.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Those price quarantee's are actually a strong tool in the retail industry and are taken very seriously. Take the Galyans 110%. They meet and beat the competetors price by an additional 10% of the difference. Every time we have to do that it costs the company man hours for verifying and writing up a P.O.S. (point of sale) slip. These slips go up the line to corporate who then have to research the sale and decide if it is necessary to change the current price. There are "secret shoppers" that go to competitor's stores to shop their prices too. There are price changes within most retail stores on a weekly basis if not more often than that. Understand that the retail world is very cut-throat and every retailer would rather you buy from them than their competitor down the street.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh there's no doubt that retail is cutthroat...I worked retail (manager) for 6 years, and got to see the ugly side of it. However, that 110% deal isn't to benefit consumers as much as it is to keep sales in the store from going down the road. If it were to benefit consumers, the prices would be low enough that it wouldn't be needed. That's not a Galyans thing, that's just business


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Shakedown, Now that Galyans was bought out by DSG you will see that worthless site disappear pretty soon. DSG has a store site but from what I have seen you can only order low-end stuff on there. I have not heard if there are plans to upgrade the online site but would imagine that is pushed down the road a ways with them acquiring all of the Galyans store locations. Plus, we continue to open more stores. I forget the number but there are plans to open quite a few stores over the next several years. Their whole strategy is to be known as the number 1 sports retailer in the U.S.

I met my new District Mgr. this past week. He seems to be very interested in working with me on getting more products into the store and has set me up to work with him and my GM to get it done. This is a welcome step up from what I experienced with Galyans corporate. I have mixed opinions at this point as I have been to a couple of the current DSG stores and was not impressed with the selection of fishing supplies. But, they seem to be very interested in what I had to say and the ideas that were discussed. We will wait and see. That which is in the stores right now for 4th quarter are what the Galyans buyers purchased. You won't be seeing too many changes until 1st quarter next year. There is a lot coming down the pike and I will do my best to keep folks here informed.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Right on...You and Gander both need online retail sites badly...just for us local guys to check inventories, etc...


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

I just returned from the new Dick's in the 'still under construction' crocker park complex. Not a good first impression. This is a new store, somewhat similar in size to Galyans, but not one of the Galyans that are to be converted to DSG (no rock wall). First impression as you walk in is that it still looks like a Dick's, just more spread out. The fishing section is pretty sparse, sort of like the current Dick's stores, just more spread out and orderly. They seem to have a somewhat better selection of middle range priced reels, but nothing that can compare with the more hardcore fishing shops (rodmakers, gander, kames, etc). The selection of hardbaits (cranks, spoons, etc) is pretty pathetic as well. To sum it up, I left with as much money in my pocket as I arrived with.

I'm going to check out the other new Dick's in great northern mall (less than five miles from the one at crocker park) tomorrow to see if the store that was first planned to be a Galyans (with the rock wall) is any different, selection-wise. If not, it seems like they have to make some changes to attact serious fisherman.


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Hunting section has expanded,fishing section is smaller than the scateboard and in-line section  Customer service was HORRIBLE beyond compare. I asked "Jeff" in the outdoors department if they are going to carry any ice fishing equipment. His response "Check back when the water is frozen" and he walks off. Unknown guy in the canoe and camping area,I ask do you have the swing unloaders for canoes? I give a description,he says I'm not sure but I will check for you. ok feeling better now.... 15 minutes later i go looking for this guy,I find him with some other customers,so I wait until he's done and ask if he had checked on my item,he tells me I will have to wait until he's done helping these customers so I asked who was first,he says you were but they are checking on an item that is here and he has to look mine up so I will have to wait.ok I'm done,the wife has found some shoes on sale downstairs so we head to the check out by the outside entrance since i am parked at that door. 1 checkout running about 10 people in line. Checkout girl calls supervisor for some help getting people checked out,supervisor cups hands to mouth and says some of you need to go to the other entrance and check out. Big help. So we go to other end of store get checked out and walk back through store to outside entrance where our bag sets of the alarm to which I respond "Ya caught the tater"(fans of blue collar will understand that reference) This statement seems to upset the supervisor who asks if i find it amusing that the alarm went off,I just shake my head hand him the bag and receipt and say a small prayer that this trip will be over soon. Sorry for the rant but man this was a BAD experience.


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

That's a classic. I also noticed that there wasn't ANY ice fishing equipment as well (what's a vib-e?). Also was disappointed in the selection of steelhead-related stuff, since it is that time of season. I guess that rodmaker's and gander don't have to worry about the competition after all.

Also, swing unloaders for canoes? I picked one up from basspro that hooks into a 2" receiver. Probably my best purchase of the year. I never knew that loading/unloading a canoe could be that easy. It was the one from Reese.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I've had similar experiences at other Galyan's stores other than the one at Sawmill in Columbus. It's difficult to find someone who knows what you want. Yeah, JBJ is always great at Sawmill, but the one at Easton leaves a lot to be desired. I never did like Dick's for some of the reasons mentioned. They do seem to carry less expensive gear. I like Galyan's selection, and with the 110% guarantee, you can't complain someplace else is cheaper. 

Dingo, did you not know what a vibe-e was, or did the salesperson not know what a vibe-e was? I always knew them as blade baits or cicadas, and vibe-es was new to me. When I saw one for the first time, I was like, "oh you mean a blade bait!". Same thing!

I know JBJ's group up at Sawmill is very helpful, and they'll steer you to someone if they have no clue. Those guys don't know me from squat. So they don't help me because I know JBJ. I hope it doesn't change much when it changes over. 

Eric


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I think it's also important to remember that Dick's/Galyan's isn't trying to compete with Cabela's or BPS. Those stores are regional superstores with an emphasis on outdoor gear only. Dick's and Galyan's are more local stores with a broader sales base of sports in general, not just hunting and fishing, and so on.

Eric


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

It was a joke (sarcastic). I asked the guy if they had any vib-e's, and he said... huh?


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Dingo,

Kind of hard to tell sarcasm in a post like that, wasn't sure. Sad to think that someone who works in a fishing store wouldn't have known what a vibe-e is, but then again. I wouldn't have known it as a vibe-e until this year. I only used them years ago at Clendening in the dead of winter fishing from the bridges along 799 (I think). I always knew them as cicadas, like I said. Who knew if I had driven further down 250 and Tappan that Cripple Creek carries so many vibe-es. And I honestly am not very good at detecting strikes either. It's not a style of fishing I use a lot. I will say this, there's a tackle shop up near Charles Mill that has a great selection of items, and there is always a good bit of advice from workers. Can't remember the name. Any of you guys frequent that outdoor store at 71 and 250? How's the selection, price, and service there. I think they are closed on Sundays, and I seem to be through there on Sundays a lot and haven't been in there ever.

Eric


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I honestly hope you guys keep me informed on the negative as well as positive experiences you have at Galyans/DSG. I will pass the information up the line to my regional manager. I know that it is going to be an undertaking to satisfy the customers who liked the Galyans store concept with the changeover to DSG. 

The promise I can pass along to you is that I will do whatever I can to improve the fishing department in the store I work in. My Sales Manager is as passionate about fishing as we are. He and I work very well together and we agree on about 99% of the issues.
I also hope that by working with my General Manager and District Manager, we can pass along the same dedication to the customer across all the stores in our district. As I said before, they seem to be genuinely interested in the customer's needs as much as I am.

As far as the personnel issue at each store, you will find that the associates that are working in my department have a strong background in either fishing and/or hunting. All do both but are stronger in one or the other.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I've yet to find anyone at the Easton one that knows a thing about fishing. Dicks on Miles Rd had a couple guys who were very knowledgeable, but that one is shut down now. I'm not sure where they went.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i went to the north olmstead brand new store sat. the place is huge w/2 floors. but as usual the store is geared to kids sports, soccer b,ball bikes etc,etc, hardly any duck stuff at all. all the huntong clothes were for deer. gander mtn. is still the best around locally.fin feather fur is 2nd if you want to drive.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

went today to the north olmsted new dicks, not impressed. wal mart has about the same amount of fishing gear. gander and cabelas has spoiled me.


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for saving me the short trip. I sort of expected it out of Dick's, but it will be a shame if the Galyans stores migrate into what I've seen out of the new Dick's facilities. Galyans seemed to provide a level of quality/selection between what you would find at Dicks and the biggies (Cabalas, BPS).

The fishing department wasn't the only thing lacking. The cycling area was very short on gear, standard parts/tools, and clothes (jerseys/shorts). The canoeing area didn't have much as well. Selection of outerwear was much less than the (prior) Galyans, limited to mostly Columbia stuff.


----------



## harry1 (Apr 17, 2004)

j.b.j.- i hope u don't end up selling kids gear - i always liked galyans, i hope this change won't kill my enthusiasm


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Almost everything branded with Galyan's on it has discounts starting TODAY. This includes the RODS, jigs, plastics, in-line spinners, spinnerbaits and more.

The new "DOT program" is in full swing. There are 25%, 33% and 50% discounts in place corresponding with certain colored dots. The items are going to go fast so get in to the stores within the next couple of days to get the best items.

The Christmas "Lodge" type items are in. Scene picture frames, etc. There are these salt/pepper shakers that are the head and tail of a bass that are a novelty. These type of things make nice presents to those that have everything already.

(Just as a little preview of things coming along the day after Thanksgiving, we have Okuma combos that will be hitting the floor on Nov. 26th.)


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

All of the "dot program" items I mentioned below and products on clearance are now *50% off*. This includes items from all over the store. Ammo, GPS units, hunting and fishing supplies are being added to this list daily. They are all selling fast so get in for the best selection. BTW, there are even some G-Loomis rods...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd like to add real quick...I shopped at Dick's for the first time this weekend (Solon) and although their fishing department lacked (could be seasonal?), their customer service was top notch! Bought some 2-way radios, one was DOA out of the box (which I pratically had to use a chainsaw to get through) and they took them back with zero hassle, mangled packaging and all  Couldn't believe the deal I got on some Goretex/Thinsulate Rocky field boots either.


----------



## FISHERLADY (May 19, 2004)

where? Not near Easton?  




JBJ said:


> All of the "dot program" items I mentioned below and products on clearance are now *50% off*. This includes items from all over the store. fishing supplies are being added to this list daily.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

The same deals we have at the Sawmill Road store will be at the Easton store as well, Fisherlady.

Shake, I'm glad you had a good experience at the Solon store. I'll be sure to pass it along to my GM so he can forward it up the line. Did you happen to catch any associate's names? A pat on the back for a good job will go a long way at this time of year. 

BTW, you might want to pick up a good sharp knife the next time you visit the store so you can open packages easier.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hah! I know the guy in the hunting dept that sold me the radios, his name was Marc. Good dude for sure, very helpful. The manager on duty who did my return was prolly about 50 years old, grey hair/beard. Really nice guy.

Here's a question though...I bought the radios, one didn't work, exchanged them the next day. Didn't get a chance to test the replacements until I got home to Columbus, and I've got ANOTHER bad radio that needs returned (GRRRRRRR). Will Galyans honor the return? Or do I need to somehow get it back up to Cleveland. 

MOTOROLA CAN LICK IT.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

OMG! Was Marc a stocky/burly young guy? Could have been Marc Bedillion who used to work at my store. He is the "Lodge Mgr." in one of the DSGs up there now. Not sure which one.

I believe you will be able to exchange that radio at one of our Galyans stores here in Columbus. Which one is it? We might be out of them if it was one of those that were on special price. Let me know what color and model, I'll check for you.

I've got to say that I'm surprised that you are having this much trouble with Motorolas. I've been using them for years with no complaints.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

That was him Blaise...you described him perfectly!

Yeah I'm shocked that I'm 0 for 2 on those things. I know motorola usually makes a great product, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a little gunshy.

As for the models, it's that 2 pack w/charger/earbud/belt clips...yellow/black units, talkabout 5950 maybe (the one with VOX support). Retail was like $80, got them for $40 after rebate. If there's something that Galyans can do for me down here, that would be FANTASTIC as it would save me a 2.5 hour drive just to make a return. Tell Beecher I'm good for it


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Those are one HECK of a bargain. We had them all last week with only 3 left on Friday morning. They sold out in the first 15 minutes. I've been trying to get more in.

I do have one unit that was the demo on the floor. I work tomorrow morning so I'll lay my hands on it. I can tell you for sure that it was working as I was keeping up on the weather with it.

Besides, I think Beecher would take exception to you being "worth it"...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Right on man...just let me know what I need to do on my end, and i'll run over. I totally appreciate it! THANKS!


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I better not let Beecher know that you have been shopping away from his store. He'd disown you for sure. And I thought he had bad things to say about you without letting him know about this!

I've thought of a couple of ways of dealing with this situation. Just pop on in with the bad radio and I'll get you fixed up. If I don't have to deviate from my current schedule, I will be working 9-6 the next three days.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet man! I'll be in tomorrow Blaise!


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm home for lunch right now. I'll be back in the store by 130pm. I located the radio and have it sitting in my box in the backstock area. All the guys are aware of your situation and can take care of you if you have trouble finding me. Kind of busy in the department so far today.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

BTW, more rods have been placed on 50% off. If any of you guys are needing any you best get in quick before they get bought up. I have a couple of customers that have been stopping in almost every day to pick through the 50% off items.

There are a mess of jigs and plastics at 50% off too.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

JBJ,
Are there more Gloomis rods on sale? I knew of two at your location, - I believe. But I imagine they are gone by now. Are more going on sale? What about Easton? They have a bunch of them but no sale so far!
ying


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm headed up to see ya around 5pm Blaise! thanks again man.

I'll check out the loomis stuff while I'm there ying, in the event JBJ doesn't catch this first.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks, I am going to try to make it up there around 7.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

First off, thanks for taking care of me on the exchange JBJ! Saved me a 5 hour car ride 

While I was there, I checked out some of the red dot sales...even picked up a Galyans IM7 7"6 flippin stick (collapses to 7") for $25! All of their Galyans rods are half off, and they also have a bunch of Shimano and Quantam spinning reels at half off. Some GREAT deals to be found.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Saved me a 5 hour car ride


LOL! You might have saved yourself some time by making the trip up North. I hope your old buddy didn't keep you long. Was I right about his kids being lucky that they got their looks from momma?  


YING6, I don't think there are any GLoomis rods left. I think there were only about a half dozen total that were reduced price. I'll go through those rods tomorrow to see if any more have been targeted for the "dot program".

Marshall also popped in today along with several other OGF members. Hope to see more of you before Christmas comes and goes. I'll keep everyone posted as new stuff gets added to the 50% off deal. Oh! Almost forgot. Some of the Underarmor brand stuff has been added to the sale. If any of you decided not to buy it before because of the price, now's the time to pick some up. I have had a mess of soldiers going to the sandbox come in for this product line. It is supposed to be the best underwear for active use.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks JBJ..i was waiting for the under armour stuff to go on sale.. i can't stand the cold..its the best baselayer made, handsdown..
any boots(preferrably Ugg Boots) on sale?? how about the icegrips that slip under your shoes?? do u have them in stock?? i didn't see them last week..  
thanks..


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

JBJ, Got the second to last one. Spinning rod, 6'2 fast action half off. But if you know of a new one that is going to be a baitcaster, would love to know!
thanks
ying


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

crappielooker said:


> any boots(preferrably Ugg Boots) on sale?? how about the icegrips that slip under your shoes?? do u have them in stock?? i didn't see them last week..
> thanks..


Now you are getting into stuff that I don't have a clue if it is on clearance. I will be in the store tomorrow morning so I'll check on these for you. If you would like to know before tomorrow night after I get off work, just call the store and ask for an associate in the departments that handle those products. Boots = footwear and the icegrips could be footwear or camping since they handle the climbing gear. The Ugg boots are an item I have never heard of but I am sure I can find out about them from one of the folks in footwear. If we carry the items I will twist some arms till I find out when they might be coming in.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

lol..sorry about that..i knew you are in the fishin' dept, but i figured i would ask anyways.. i'll call or go there sometime soon..
thanks again..


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice to meet ya jbj, I found the exact rod i was after and i think it was the last one. What a deal on these rods i'm gonna miss these kind of deals. I'm pretty sure they won't be here next year. I just may have to stop by and get another. Maybe i can sneak it in with my other rods without my wife finding out.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Marshall has lots of rods. If you want to hide it from your wife, you can sneak it over to my house. I'll hold onto it for you!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

hey buddy got your reel for ya. I got another rod for me and my brother. I paid cash for the rod so may be able to pull this one off. It was only 20 dollars i really don't care if she finds out. I would have liked to buy more and keep them till i need a new one but i had to stop sometime.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Sweet! Beantown sucks. I'll stop over this weekend if possible and settle up with you. Take it easy and have fun at work!


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

crappielooker, I found out that we do not carry the Ugg boots. The type of icegrips we carry are from Diamond. They are around $100. 

Last year we had some much cheaper strap on types in fishing. So far we haven't seen any ice fishing products coming in. If we get them again this year I'll let you know.

I don't mind checking on this stuff for you guys. I just don't know right off the top of my head when it's products outside of my little world of Hunt/Fish.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thank YOU very much JBJ...i'll be over there regardless next week..lol


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Looking forward to it Crappielooker. 

Those rods are going fast. I had a couple of guys in last night that grabbed 10 each plus filled up a basket each of discount lures and reels. I feel like I'm in the middle of a feeding frenzy at times. Oh yeah, if any of you guys like Frenzy lures, they are 50% right now too...

I noticed that Booyah jigs have been added to the discounted products. More to come.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

i will have to stop in if i can find the time


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

You guys best get in to buy that stuff before I do. My wife is starting to get ticked off at me for all the products I've been buying.

I can't remember if I let everyone know this yet, there is a mess of centerfire ammo that is 50% off and some knives too.

For those looking for deer slugs, we have very little left. No 20ga but some 12, 410 and 16 left. None included in the discount special.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Starting Sunday 12/5 everything in the store that is not already on the 50% discount will have a 10% discount. This includes firearms, ammo, GLoomis and St. Croix rods, ALL REELS and more!

DSG is wanting to get as much product out the door as possible before we inventory and remodel in January. Grab it up while you can.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks..i was in there today looking thru stuff..good thing i went just to look today, i guess..  
i'll be there next week..lol


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Man I wish I were close by so I could get in on the sales. I really need to stock up on my crankbaits and also need some jigs......hell, might as well add that I could use more hooks, plastics and spinners. Oh yeah, some more rods and reels and a net or two. Oh yeah and some boots and........... ok enough. I am about to get in the truck and head that way!


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

on the galyans rods is dicks still going to honor the warranty? 

was in there sunday what a mess. did take advantage of a screw up in the reel counter. someone accidentally placed a daiwa spinamatic 500x reel with the price tag of the cheaper model, after 30 min of waiting did end up with the reel for half off, too bad i could only get 1 was tryin to get 3 at that price. waited in line for 30 min so im not sure if it was worth the weight.. heck if they want to move the stuff they should mark it down more, there still makin 30% on most items... think i would rather pay retail price and get out the door a little faster then waste 30 min to an hr in line to save 10%.... still pretty disappointed with the selection at galyans, hopefully dicks will change things...

sowbelly


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I do not expect to see DSG go forward with the warranty on the Galyans rods. Those rods will no longer be produced.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey guys! We had more of the 50% off rods come into the store this morning.

Another item of note is that the ammo and firearms have been removed from the 10% promotion. And they also removed the bit from the adds that all sales are final.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Blaise...any more of the IM7 flippin sticks?


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Sorry Shake, only HM series rods this go-round. 

I have been alerted that there will be another list of items coming soon to add to the dot program. I'll let everyone know what gets added.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Everything that is GALYANS private label has been added to the 50% tables. This consists of Galyans, Lithic, Blue Skyline, Tracker, GG Pro, GPS, G-Force, Field Tech and Shaw Grigsby.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

holy moly.. went to easton store this evening, the place was packed...i picked up several bits and pieces.. it seems like you guys know what i wanted to buy, because most of the things i want are still not on sale..lol..i'll have to keep going back and look around..


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Man! It looked like there had been a riot in the store today. I'm just now getting home and we closed at 11pm. That was one big recovery job tonight.

I should clarify some of the items that are included in that last post of mine. We are talking ALL Galyans Performance Series lures and the Shaw Grigsby stuff is tackle bags and RAINWEAR!!! 50% OFF! If I hadn't already picked up a new rainsuit on this clearance I would be buying one of the Shaw Grigsby's.

There are still a couple of American Security safes that are half off. Most have been sold.

I'm off for the next few days so I plan on getting drunk, er um, getting a bunch of stuff done at home and Christmas shopping. I have no intention of stepping foot in the store until Tuesday so you guys are on your own. Take a look in the Dispatch for the next add coming out tomorrow.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

What stores are having these great deals? Would like to get there and check on some things? Thanks for any info.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> What stores are having these great deals? Would like to get there and check on some things? Thanks for any info.


Here is a link to the GALYANS site so you can check out the store in your area. http://www.galyans.com/

In Columbus, there have been weekly adds in the local newspaper. Keep your eyes peeled on Saturdays as that seems to be when DSG runs their adds.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Today is the last day to get in on the 50% off specials. Hope to see some of you in the store. If I don't get a chance to see you, have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Are the fishfinders on sale? Do you carry trolling motors too? Anything good left?


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

F-tiger, 

I can tell you that Galyan's hass had few trolling motors all year in anticipation of the switch over to Dick's. I was in the market for one and ended up buying one on eBay that was a steal of a deal. I know that there weren't many fishfinders available when I got my new one a few weeks ago for X-mas. I bought the last x-67c from lowrance that Galyan's had. I think they may have had a few left but they were few and far between. I was just there on Monday.

Eric


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

-Update-

The 50% off deals ended on Jan 1 for Hunt, Fish, Camp. Get ready though because we are standing by for "hard" mark-downs on any items that will not carry over to DSG. I'll do my best to let y'all know when it happens.

Also, I cannot say yet whether or not I will be staying on after the transition. Everyone keeps asking when they stop in. There is a bunch of information I still need before I will make that decision.

Blaise
aka "JBJ"


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

From a report that came out yesterday about the transition from Galyans to DSG, it looks like we won't be losing any of the quality products from the fishing department. There will be more product lines coming into the store. We will be picking up AllStar rods and Pflueger reels to name a few.

They threw us a curve ball out of nowhere last night. We put up signs for an additional 20% off "clearance" items in Hunt/Fish. This includes any items with pricing that ends in either .96 or .97. 

We did not receive any of the hard mark-downs yet.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for keeping us posted JBJ I know I really appriciate it and I am sure everyone else on this site that shops Galyans does as well. I have a $50.00 gift card for Galyans that I got for Christmas. Do I need to use this before Dicks officially takes over or will they accept it?


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Your Galyans gift card will be accepted at DSG. Also, if you are a Rewards program member, you will be receiving new information about the DSG Scorecard in the mail.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Alright folks, there has been a mess of mark downs on lures. PLUS, buy 2 get 1 free. 20% off all other clearance items in hunt/fish. See you when you come in.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I marked down some ZOOM and Strike King plastics today to add to the clearance stuff. Also, there is some Fireline and Spiderwire found on clearance. First come, first serve.

Blaise


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Time to bring you guys up to speed with what's going on at DSG.

I started a new thread about Live Bait coming to the Sawmill Road store. Go to that thread and let me know what you are interested in.

Grand Re-opening of all Galyans conversion stores to DSG on March 13th 2005. If you are affiliated with any manufacturers or vendors that supply DSG, this date would be a good time for you to set up a table to get your product to the forefront. Also, if you have a sports club and want the chance to recruit new members this will be a perfect chance for that. Contact the store manager at whatever location you are interested in getting involved. For the Sawmill Road store, you can come to me on location and I will introduce you personally and help get the ball rolling.

For those of you in the Central Ohio area that are looking for a bass club, I have several already booked to be in attendance and probably more to come. There will be special things going on for all, including the kiddies.

If anyone has questions, you can either PM or email me.

Blaise
aka "JBJ"


----------

